# Lily pollen



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I bought a couple of Mona Lisa lilies today. They are beautiful and very fragrant. Any advice on how to remove the orange pollen from my shirt and truck seat?


----------



## Designlover (May 15, 2018)

I would put your shirt in the wash and use detergent and a high temperature of water to get the pollen out. As for your truck seat I'd use a dry cleaning solvent. I found this article with some great tips: https://www.cleanipedia.com/gb/laundry/how-to-remove-lily-stains


----------

